# 1st accident question



## cycione77 (Aug 25, 2016)

victim of a hit and run tonight while driving passengers to their destination. Front end damage, still drivable. Does Uber's liability cover that deductible free. Filed police report and passenger can confirm the individual ran the red light.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Nope.
You cover the deductible.
Uber on.

No need to tip !


----------



## cycione77 (Aug 25, 2016)

My personal policy with rideshare endorsement has a 500 collision deductible. Do I pay that or Uber's 1,000?


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

cycione77 said:


> My personal policy with rideshare endorsement has a 500 collision deductible. Do I pay that or Uber's 1,000?


You have a choice. Pay the $500 deductible and claim the accident on your rideshare endorsement or pay the $1000 and let Uber's insurance handle it. Only bad news is that your claim with your insurance will constitute a loss run. Since rideshare insurance is so new I don't know how they calculate premiums, but with commercial insurance any claims against your policy makes a considerable premium increase.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

I would put it on ubers, so your insurance rate won't go up.

$21 a month increase over 2 years will cost more than the $500 you will save.

The increase could be higher, and the higher rates could last longer.

http://www.cbsnews.com/news/heres-how-much-your-rates-could-rise-after-an-accident/

This story suggests $300+ more a year for 3-5 years after the accident.

That's $1000-1500 in increased premiums.


----------



## cycione77 (Aug 25, 2016)

I also have uninsured motorist property damage through State Farm. I've read where that may have an even lower deductible. $200 maybe? In Tennessee

Talked to my agent today. My uninsured property damage should cover me. Deductible would be $200. I started the claim process with SF. No penalty against me for the hit and run.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

cycione77 said:


> I also have uninsured motorist property damage through State Farm. I've read where that may have an even lower deductible. $200 maybe? In Tennessee
> 
> Talked to my agent today. My uninsured property damage should cover me. Deductible would be $200. I started the claim process with SF. No penalty against me for the hit and run.


I would pretend that you werent ubering then, if it won't count against you.


----------



## MSUGrad9902 (Jun 8, 2016)

Why pretend he wasn't ubering? Let his rideshare endorsement policy cover it and get subrogation from James River.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

MSUGrad9902 said:


> Why pretend he wasn't ubering? Let his rideshare endorsement policy cover it and get subrogation from James River.


Does JR insurance's Uninsured Motorist policy have a deductible?



Uber said:


> The policy also covers bodily injury caused by uninsured and underinsured motorists up to $1 million/incident, so that no matter who is at fault, coverage is in place.


It just says that their Uninsured Motorist is for bodily injury, it doesn't specify if that covers Collision/Comprehension.


----------



## Dixon (Jan 23, 2017)

Once you reported to uber they will temporarily deactivate your account.


----------



## coconutking (May 20, 2017)

the article how how your rates can be increased is very interesting


----------

